
Show HN: Stranger Things Type Generator - thoughtpalette
http://makeitstranger.com/
======
thoughtpalette
Another fun internal project by
[https://twitter.com/mikemcchillin](https://twitter.com/mikemcchillin) and
[https://twitter.com/nelsoncash](https://twitter.com/nelsoncash)

